# Awaiting New Puppy



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Our new puppy was born on Tuesday (March 1). This forum has provided so much good information. Especially helpful has been the potty training and in-house X-pen. 

The crate is the growth stages model so I can prevent the puppy from wanting to relieve itself in there. Should the pen be smaller in the beginning also or should the potty area just be set up close to the crate?

Here's a "dry run" of what I've taken from advice and suggestions that have been posted. The flooring is a waterproof, machine washable whelping pad. I'm still acquiring items but this is the beginning. Advice and suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Welcome! Your set up is 10 times nicer than what I had, so I, for one, think you're off to a good start. Congrats on your new pup! Pics would be great when you get some!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations! Looks like your off to a great start... Hope we get to see some pics of your little fluffball!


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Had to smile at this. Your pup was born just 4 days ago and you look more prepared than we are, and ours comes home in a week! 

The size of the pen really depends on whether the breeder implements a potty training program from an early age. Mario's breeder did not, so we had to fold his pen down so that it was just his sleeping area and his potty area, and we eventually trained him for outside only (many on the forum also recommend this). New puppy, on the other hand, has been trained to use pee pads since he was able to walk out of the whelping box, and at 11 weeks, the litter has access to the breeder's mudroom and kitchen while still being reliable when it comes to pee pads. We still expect accidents to happen given that our house is a new place, but the new guy will be started in our gated off mudroom (it's a bit bigger than the standard ex-pen, but our new house, though of decent size, is set up in a way in which a pen would block foot traffic (oops)).


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

KarMar said:


> Had to smile at this. Your pup was born just 4 days ago and you look more prepared than we are, and ours comes home in a week!
> 
> The size of the pen really depends on whether the breeder implements a potty training program from an early age. Mario's breeder did not, so we had to fold his pen down so that it was just his sleeping area and his potty area, and we eventually trained him for outside only (many on the forum also recommend this). New puppy, on the other hand, has been trained to use pee pads since he was able to walk out of the whelping box, and at 11 weeks, the litter has access to the breeder's mudroom and kitchen while still being reliable when it comes to pee pads. We still expect accidents to happen given that our house is a new place, but the new guy will be started in our gated off mudroom (it's a bit bigger than the standard ex-pen, but our new house, though of decent size, is set up in a way in which a pen would block foot traffic (oops)).


It may be kind of obvious that I'm excited about this puppy.  I am.

The puppy (her name is Lola) will be started on pee pads before we get her. Ideally we will be able to train her to go outdoors but have some ability to have her use the pads for awhile. We will be taking her on our road trips. Until she's reliably housebroken we'd like her to use pads as or if needed in hotels.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I am laughing because I am in the same boat. Our pup comes home Friday and I don't even have my puppy area set up yet. You have done a great job the only thing I would recommend is a specific area for the pee pads perhaps in a pee pad holder or a slightly raised area, something to distinguish it from the rest of the expen. I would put it furthest from the crate area too.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> I am laughing because I am in the same boat. Our pup comes home Friday and I don't even have my puppy area set up yet. You have done a great job the only thing I would recommend is a specific area for the pee pads perhaps in a pee pad holder or a slightly raised area, something to distinguish it from the rest of the expen. I would put it furthest from the crate area too.


Methinks we both have second child syndrome :wink2: We probably could have gotten Mario weeks earlier based on our preparedness level, but we will be cutting it to the wire with our new guy. Mario was much more pre-planned (about a year before we brought him home we were in talk with our breeder), but new guy, while definitely wanted, was not planned for this early in the year (yep...seeing a lot of parallels between human second children).


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

You are so right. Same situation with us. Planned way in advance for Ollie, but in fairness we researched breeds when we decided to get a dog and Havanese were new to us, so a big learning curve for us with Ollie both because of the new breed factor and the small dog factor something we had not experienced before. This time around another Havanese was a no brainer and we were a little bit more educated. It also was 25 years since we had a puppy in the house, this time.... well Ollie isn't quite 2 yet.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Both of you, KarMar and Ollie's Mom, are confirming what I thought was going on...the second child syndrome. ; ) 

Other similarities are the previous experience with big dogs, researching all that's available about the breed, talks with the breeder prior to the birth of the puppy, etc. Our Havs are lucky to be a part of the informed families on the forum. I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of your new babies.

Ollie's Mom, I do have a pee pad holder coming. Thanks for that advice.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

PaulineMi said:


> It may be kind of obvious that I'm excited about this puppy.  I am.
> 
> The puppy (her name is Lola) will be started on pee pads before we get her. Ideally we will be able to train her to go outdoors but have some ability to have her use the pads for awhile. We will be taking her on our road trips. Until she's reliably housebroken we'd like her to use pads as or if needed in hotels.


Considering that you live in Michigan, where winters can be harsh and snowy, I would STRONGLY advise that you try, if at all possible, to encourage on-going interest in an indoor potty solution for your pup, even as an adult. They ALWAYS learn to go outside,,, pretty much as soon as they are exposed to it, and it's very easy for them to loose interest in their indoor potty. ...Then winter hits, and we have people on the forum bemoaning the fact that they sidn't keep up their dog's interest in that indoor potty. All of mine very happily and willingly use the outdoors to potty, but if it's pouring or the snow is piled high against the doors, they will also resort to their litter boxes. And, potty trained or not, if you end up on the 10th floor of a hotel, a potty is a MUCH nicer option, first thing in the morning, than having to get dressed and take them down stairs and outdoors to potty them!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

krandall said:


> Considering that you live in Michigan, where winters can be harsh and snowy, I would STRONGLY advise that you try, if at all possible, to encourage on-going interest in an indoor potty solution for your pup, even as an adult. They ALWAYS learn to go outside,,, pretty much as soon as they are exposed to it, and it's very easy for them to loose interest in their indoor potty. ...Then winter hits, and we have people on the forum bemoaning the fact that they sidn't keep up their dog's interest in that indoor potty. All of mine very happily and willingly use the outdoors to potty, but if it's pouring or the snow is piled high against the doors, they will also resort to their litter boxes. And, potty trained or not, if you end up on the 10th floor of a hotel, a potty is a MUCH nicer option, first thing in the morning, than having to get dressed and take them down stairs and outdoors to potty them!


Yes, the hotel situation that you mention is what the breeder also explained to me. I'm still torn between transitioning from the pads to litter or continuing with the pads. The idea of odor control and a "green approach" makes the litter appealing.

We live on a lake and are outdoors a lot. Puppy will be out with us so she'll be relieving herself outside naturally. Would it be advisable to urge her to use the indoor potty while we're indoors for the evening? This is all foreign to me...reminds me of owning a cat. Lol.

BTW.....Karen, does my crate and x-pen setup look somewhat familiar? Your post on February 11 was the inspiration for it. We'll have three versions set up when the puppy arrives. So thank you :thumb:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Welcome! You are going to go nuts with the waiting, I can tell! Congratulations. Looks like you are off to a great start in getting prepared.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Well it's either going nuts or going broke! The anxiety is being released via shopping for puppy stuff..eek.

Now it's off to trying to figure out how to activate the PitaPat banner so my puppy will not remain at 4 days old forever. Lol


----------

